
If Capitalism Is Our Future, What Will It Look Like? - hhs
https://www.wbur.org/onpoint/2019/09/11/if-capitalism-is-our-future-what-will-it-look-like
======
seamyb88
I'm aspiring for the else in this conditional.

------
chmielewski
I don’t have to read the article; it will look like corporatism. Unless you
mean current corporatism when you say capitalism -

